# wheel adapters



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

If you search PCD adapter on this forum you will find it. Here's the direct link:
Wheel Adapters, Wheel Spacers, Hub Rings, and much more! | Motorsport Technology

They aren't a vendor on this forum, and they're expensive, but if you're dead set on it, you'll spring for them.


----------



## gsh2011 (Aug 16, 2011)

very cool, thank you. im not DEAD set on the wheels right now, but i'm not going to limit myself to whats on the market for our bolt pattern. i'm gonna save up a bit and just buy a set i really want and get a set of adapters to make them fit. thanks again!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

With a +35mm offset and wheel adapters, usually a minimum of 25mm thick is going to push the rims/tires way outside the fenders, especially on a 8" or 8.5" wide rim.
Later
Steve


----------



## gsh2011 (Aug 16, 2011)

So wat would I need then? Less offset or a 7" rim


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

gsh2011 said:


> So wat would I need then? Less offset or a 7" rim


No, i higher offset wheel is needed.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Yes, a higher offset is needed. A +35mm means the hub center is 35mm past the center line of the wheel towards the outside, you would need a 7" wide rim with a +50 to +55 to be around the outside lip of your fenders. This is also going to give the wheels that buldge look, which is not the best looking and is easy to curb. If you are interested in a wheel, call the manufacture and explain you are looking for the wheel in our bolt pattern and see if the do custom orders or talk to them about the Cruze and how they need to sell wheels with this bolt pattern since the Cruze and Volt and I believe the Sonic all share. Explain the Cruze has sold at ton and has been the best selling car in America for the past few months and is not slowing down, we did this with one manufacture we have wheels being made now.
Later,
Steve


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Yes, a higher offset is needed. A +35mm means the hub center is 35mm past the center line of the wheel towards the outside, you would need a 7" wide rim with a +50 to +55 to be around the outside lip of your fenders. This is also going to give the wheels that buldge look, which is not the best looking and is easy to curb. If you are interested in a wheel, call the manufacture and explain you are looking for the wheel in our bolt pattern and see if the do custom orders or talk to them about the Cruze and how they need to sell wheels with this bolt pattern since the Cruze and Volt and I believe the Sonic all share. Explain the Cruze has sold at ton and has been the best selling car in America for the past few months and is not slowing down, we did this with one manufacture we have wheels being made now.
> Later,
> Steve


Who, might I ask, is that? I wanna be on the lookout!


----------



## gsh2011 (Aug 16, 2011)

Alright thank you. All this info is very useful. As you can tell I'm not real good with the whole offset thing. Thanks!


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Just get the lugs welded up and get them redrilled to suit 5x105


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Contact Rotiform.com, they are the BEST by far on redrilling wheels, they use a process that racecars have used for years, it is cheap too. They are located in CA, but with shipping, you can do a set of wheels for under $350.
Later,
Steve


----------



## gsh2011 (Aug 16, 2011)

awesome, thanks ill have to look into that


----------

